# Barcellona - Psg 6-1. Video. Barça ai quarti.



## admin (8 Marzo 2017)

Incredibile quanto accaduto questa sera al Camp Nou. Il Barcellona è riuscito nell'impresa della vita. I blaugrana, che dovevano rimontare quattro gol, si sono imposti sul Psg con un pazzesco 6-1.

Grazie a questo punteggio, il Barcellona si è qualificato ai quarti di finale. 

Tutti i gol qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2017)




----------



## Jino (8 Marzo 2017)

Suicidio pazzesco PSG...


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (8 Marzo 2017)

Senza parole! Diciamo che Cavani e Di Maria hanno avuto l'occasione per chiuderla e non l'hanno fatto, diciamo che 6 reti in una gara di champions non puoi permetterti di prenderle...però quel rigore assurdo nel finale è stato fondamentale. Oggi si scrive la storia, ma sarebbe bene ricordarsi anche come è stata scritta.


----------



## marcokaka (8 Marzo 2017)

Chapeau Barça, però certe partite non hanno una spiegazione logica. Il palo di cavani, le due occasioni di Cavani e Di Maria, il rigore del quinto gol barça SCANDALOSO, il sesto gol all'ultimo minuto, il secondo gol autogol clamoroso di Kurzawa... insomma, complimenti al Barça, però ci sono una serie di eventi "particolari"


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2017)

[MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Marzo 2017)

Ma che rigore gli hanno dato per il 5-1??


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2017)

Mamma mia.. 
Rigore o non rigore applausi a scena aperta al Barcellona.
Mostruosi. Bellissimi da guardare !


----------



## Snake (8 Marzo 2017)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Chapeau Barça, però certe partite non hanno una spiegazione logica. Il palo di cavani, le due occasioni di Cavani e Di Maria, il rigore del quinto gol barça SCANDALOSO, il sesto gol all'ultimo minuto, il secondo gol autogol clamoroso di Kurzawa... insomma, complimenti al Barça, però ci sono una serie di eventi "particolari"




per fare una rimonta del genere per forza devono esserci eventi particolari



28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2017)

Questo dimostra ancora di più la bravura di Simeone. L'unico capace di non farsi prendere a pillate per due volte al Camp Nou.


----------



## _ET_ (9 Marzo 2017)

Odio il barca!!...ma che figata!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2017)

Consiglio vivamente ad Al-Thani di vendere quella squadraccia senza storia e comprare un club che coi suoi soldi certe figuracce non le farebbe mai e poi mai


----------



## juventino (9 Marzo 2017)

Penso che dopo questa Al Thani farebbe bene a mandare la squadra in ritiro su Saturno.


----------



## Eziomare (9 Marzo 2017)

Certo, l'arbitro ha in parte contribuito, ma...quanto c**** sono forti? Arriveremo mai al loro livello?
Mamma quanto li odio


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2017)

Non ho visto un grande messi, non ho visto un grande iniesta e anche tanti altri non hanno giocato al massimo.
La manovra blaugrana non era fluida come i tempi migliori e pure le palle gol create non sono state innumerevoli eppure hanno rifilato 6-gol-6 al psg.
E' bastato un barca normale a sotterrate i parigini!!!
Il psg bocciato all'esame di maturità ( dopo che aveva superato lo scritto brillantemente) , il barca non ha la minima intenzione di chiudere il suo ciclo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Marzo 2017)

Io controllerei i flussi delle scommesse


----------



## neversayconte (9 Marzo 2017)

Io credo che il milan di montella non ne prendeva 6 ieri. saremmo passati pur perdendo.


----------



## Henry (9 Marzo 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io controllerei i flussi delle scommesse



Purtroppo pensar male in relazione alle scommesse è tutt'altro che inconcepibile. Più in generale: PSG per l'occasione con una difesa amatoriale e un atteggiamento molle per tutto il primo tempo. Insomma, gran pollo il PSG e un Barca non trascendentale sul piano prettamente tecnico e della manovra, ma che ha capitalizzato al massimo gli altri tradizionali punti di forza, casalinghi e non solo: il crederci sempre nel senso più folle del termine (spes contra spem), la costruzione del cemento emotivo con il pubblico e naturalmente l'ovvio ladrocinio arbitrale, uno degli elementi chiave dei successi del Barca da sempre negli ultimi lustri, rinverdito dai fasti di ieri sera.


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Consiglio vivamente ad Al-Thani di vendere quella squadraccia senza storia e comprare un club che coi suoi soldi certe figuracce non le farebbe mai e poi mai



Magari ci comprasse lui e portasse da noi anche solo la metà dei campioni che ha il PSG. Sarebbe un ottimo inizio!


----------

